# Fahrradträger für X Control 310 ???



## szczur (29. August 2010)

Hi zusammen,

kurze Frage, ich habe ein Lapierre X Control 310 Modell 2009. 

Kann der Thule Pro Ride 591 das Bike greifen?
http://www.reifen-grundner.de/Thulefahrradtraeger/ProRide591mitRadgross.jpg
Hat jemand Erfahrung?

Gibt es eine Alternative falls der Thule nicht greift?

Danke und Gruß
Dave


----------



## szczur (30. August 2010)

... hat keiner einen Fahrradträger für sein X Control?...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (31. August 2010)

Die Maulweite des Thule wird doch angegeben sein? Ansonsten sehe ich da keine Besonderheiten am X-control.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (1. September 2010)

Thule OutRide 561

Da brauchts keine Kralle. am Rahmen Muss nur das Vorderrrad raus. 
Geht auch für 20 mm und 15 mm Steckachse und Scheibenbremse.
ist m.M.- nach immer noch die sicherste Art der Bikebefestigung auf dem Dach.
Den WheelCarrier für die Vorderrad- Aufnahme gibts leider nur für QR9 Achsen. Da könnte man aber sicher was basteln.

Als Tragesystem würde ich aber immer die soliden 4-kant Stahl-Profile nehmen. Die Alu Profile für diese Star-Nut Montage sehen zwar schön aus, werden bei 3 Bikes >15 kg aber verdammt wackelig.


----------

